# مسقوع



## atchan

ما معنى الكلمه الملونه:

ضغطه مرتفع قبل كم يوم مسقوع مخالفة بالظلم


----------



## WadiH

atchan said:


> ما معنى الكلمه الملونه:
> 
> ضغطه مرتفع قبل كم يوم مسقوع مخالفة بالظلم



مصقوع يعني مضروب أو مصدوم
صقعته سيارة يعني صدمته سيارة
صقعته كف يعني ضربته كف
مصقوع مخالفة يعني حصل على مخالفة (استخدم كلمة مصقوع من باب المبالغة والفكاهة)


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخي العزيز


----------

